# General Salute mp3 for parade?



## aviatrixx (14 Jan 2018)

Hello all - last minute assignment for an air force graduation event is to plan the parade. Hooray. Typical parade format. Does anyone know where I can get an mp3 of the general salute music? We were denied out request for a band so all the music will have to be on a PA system...

Any help would be **greatly** appreciated


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jan 2018)

http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles4/General_Salute.wma


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Jan 2018)

MIchael, you continue to amaze.

Your very good health, Sir!

 :cheers:


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Jan 2018)

A hint. You should practice using your audio source, with and without troops, to figure out the slight delay before the audio actually plays. The General Salute music does not commence until the drill movement is completed. If there is a very slight delay after you push play, no problem. If there is a longer delay you may want to push play earlier i.e if armed, on the second movement of the Present. Must use the same "music person" for rehearsal and parade for obvious reasons.

Taped music can be tricky.


----------

